# John Deere 420 loader Pin Boss rebuild



## mars1952 (Feb 14, 2007)

The quick hitch on my John Deere FEL was almost worn out. The lower pin holes had walled out to the point that it was difficult to change attachments without getting off the tractor. I repaired the pin holes by cutting the holes large enough to accept a pin boss made from DOM tubing and welding it in. The DOM tubing provided a nice new 1 inch hole with more wear surface.

I posted a few picture on this site and I posted a video on Youtube. Here are the links:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D54JYqtJfSU"]John Deere 420 loader quick hitch rebuild[/ame]
Please comment on, share and "Like" my videos.
Thanks Mars


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Mars1952, glad to see you made it here! As usual, your videos are a great source of info. Still planning out the ram upgrade to my 439 loader that suffers from the low end cheap rams put there by JD! Hope you keep them videos coming!


----------

